# Create a caption



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

I saw a thread like that on another forum and it was so funny i thought I'd start one in here too.. So have fun...

Here's my photo... feel free to write what you think Moogy thought when Pixelle joined her on HER rocking chair :lol: ...


----------



## lilaccat3456 (Apr 27, 2006)

"And just who do you think you are????"


----------



## reeeeka (Jun 27, 2005)

EXCUSE ME!...Can you please get your bum off of me!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't make me come over there!


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

"This is a chair, not a loveseat."


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

PrimoBabe said:


> "This is a chair, not a loveseat."



EXCELLENT!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

"oh no you didn't!" and waves finger


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

What COULD you be thinking?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

"Tired of living?"


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

This chair's not big enough for the both of us! :lol:


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

** AHEM ** 

I see you didn't get the memo that this is *MY* chair ?


----------



## Krystalily (Jul 13, 2006)

"Excuse me... my butt was there...."


----------



## PetCrazy (Sep 11, 2006)

"How about...no!"


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

"back away from the chair and no one gets hurt"


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Here's another one...


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I'm going to talk sweet nothings into your ear! :lol:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Of *COURSE* I'll call you tomorrow! :roll:


----------



## akstacey88 (Jan 21, 2005)

"In the morning am I going to wish I didn't do this???"


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I usually don't do this on the first date....


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

You should clean your ears more often!


----------

